# Woodturning On The Metalworking Lathe



## Beachside_Hank (Mar 12, 2013)

A recent thread about woodturning using the metalworking lathe got me thinking, theres not a lot out there that addresses this subject that isnt tendentious and speculative, so I thought Id share my use of the mini- lathe to illuminate  and encourage a legitimate adjunct use of the metalworking lathe.  http://people.delphiforums.com/perr...etal_Lathe/Woodturning_On_The_Metal_Lathe.htm


----------



## n4zou (Mar 12, 2013)

I hook up a vacuum cleaner and suck away as much of the sawdust as possible along with covering as much of the machine as possible. I've used my mill to work hardwoods such as Walnut and Cherry too.


----------



## BronxFigs (Mar 18, 2013)

Years ago, I turned a wooden pattern for a black powder cannon, using a metal-cutting lathe Getting all the major and minor diameters for all the various, and decorative, barrel moldings became very easy.  No dips, no wavy straight sections.  The taper for the barrel was also easier to generate than on a straight, ordinary wood lathe, and I didn't have to play catch-up with constantly repositioning, and adjusting,  the steady rest.  The OAL of the barrel was around 20",  and I had the cannon cast in iron.  Then it went to South Bend Replicas to be bored, and sleeved.  The whole process cost me big bucks, between custom-casting, machine work, wood for the pattern, and Oak for the naval carriage.  Forget the shipping charges!  It turned out to be a nice project, but cost a small fortune.  I shot the cannon on the Fourth of July a few times, but the neighbors wet their pants when it went off, so the shooting stopped.  Fast forward....25 years later it's now collecting dust. A very heavy, knick-knack.

Frank


----------



## GWRdriver (Mar 18, 2013)

I've used my metalworking machines to do quite a bit of woodworking on patterns, formers, etc, and as long as I clean up well after every session, especially if I've cut Oak, it goes pretty well.  Oak, especially Red Oak, is full of Tannic acid and Oak chips left on a mill table or lathe bed will leave dark stains which won't come out.  I could never figure out why the most popular wood for toolmaker's boxes was Oak.


----------



## Mbusha (Mar 18, 2013)

I have both types of lathes in my small shop and it seems to me it would totally depend on the task at hand. If I was making a pattern or some"exactly" dimensioned part, my little C4 would be the machine. On the other hand, if it were a typical, more artistic, wood working project the Jet wood lathe wood be preferred.

Sometimes, after a particularly sh#ty day at work, I'll throw a piece of firewood on the Jet and turn it into oblivion; great therapy.


----------

